

BadaBingle = BingGoogle² - kinetickid
http://www.badabingle.com

======
snprbob86
Google is still king of freshness:

[http://knowyourcode.com/badabingle/results.php?query=badabin...](http://knowyourcode.com/badabingle/results.php?query=badabingle)

(At the time of posting, Bing returns no results. Google already indexed it)

~~~
cubedice
Although interestingly, as I post this, Bing returns the one (correct) result
while Google attempts to redirect me to a Sopranos Wikipedia page and clutters
the main results with a few irrelevant links.

~~~
snprbob86
I suspect that Google's results will correct themselves over time, if
Badabingle proves popular or even just has an interest spike.

------
skip
Yawn. I might as well have two browser windows open. This should ferret out
duplicates and merge the two sets of results. Like a metasearch engine.

~~~
dylanz
There are tons of sites like this that aggregate search engines in frames, so
is definitely nothing new. He just happened to pick the two popular search
engines of the time.

Yeah, tabs for the win.

------
adrinavarro
Am I the only one tired by all those two-frame tools that "compare" two search
engines which are being published at news.yc?

GoogleAskYahooBing... that's enough to compare, we can do it ourselves.

(In fact, I used to do that kind of things when I was eight, using frontpage.
Not now)

------
UpFromTheGut
I've found bing results to be comparable to google so far (mostly identical),
but bing just lost a lot of respect from me:

search: "learn you a * for great good"

Bing returns no results .. it doesn't respect the wildcard.

------
wglb
Interesting. I see bing fixed, at least partially, their very partial "Why is
windows so expensive" embarrassment.

------
rogerthat
I hope your legal team is on standby.

------
ghshephard
oBYCFactoid: Bing finds my posterous page, Google doesn't.

------
zeynel1
This is very useful. I started this new blog a couple of days ago and it's
already first in Google but not listed in Bing yet. But Bing had other related
good links. Would it be possible to combine them in one window but with a
little G and B identifier next to each link?

[http://knowyourcode.com/badabingle/results.php?query=habit+h...](http://knowyourcode.com/badabingle/results.php?query=habit+hacking)

------
jsteele
that's pretty cool I must say

